# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Thắc mắc cầu H lạ

## solero

Ông anh có cục đen đen nặng nặng bị hỏng. Mổ ra thấy chết 1 vế dọc của cầu H.
Nhưng cái lạ ở đây là cầu H dùng toàn kênh N, nửa trên IGBT (K75T60), nửa dưới Mosfet (6R045).

Thắc mắc: Tại sao nó lại dùng 2 nửa khác loại như vậy?
Các cao thủ đi qua đá đít em cho nó thông phát nhé.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Em cũng chưa chơi điện cao áp thế này nhưng đoán là do con trên phải nối với 220v nên dùng IGBT, còn con dưới chỉ nối với GND nên dùng Mosfet ổn hơn.

Còn đương nhiên cầu H bi chừ thường thiết kế theo dạng 2 kênh N.

----------


## nhatson

inverter 1 phase ra sin chuẩn , chạy online hay chạy offline vậy cụ kem

----------


## CKD

Giờ hay dùng N mà không dùng hỗn hợp NP như transitor thì bình thường mà...
Theo ngu ý của CKD thì..
- Về kinh tế thì sản xuất con N dễ hơn. Cùng công suất, cùng mức điện áp.. đặt biệt cùng luôn điện trở nội thì con P đắt hơn nhiều lần con N.
- Không nghiên cứu nhiều về MOS-FET & IGBT nên chẵng dám phán bừa,...... là do chủ ý của thằng thiết kế hịhi

----------


## racing boy

đúng là đồ tàu, sơ đồ thì ghi là transistor thường mà lại đóng mosfet vs igbt vào, náo thật các bác nhỉ

----------


## anhxco

Cà rem théc méc là để tìm hỉu hay là để sữa nó, nếu để sữa  thì chắc k cần thắc mắc làm gì, nó đã chạy rồi và hư con nào thay con đó. Còn tìm hiểu thêm thì miềng cũng k rõ nhiều, đại khái về phần điện tử công suất nó cũng có nhiều cái phải tìm hiểu sâu, cơ bản điện tử công suất giờ nó không như xưa chủ yếu analog, giờ nó toàn chơi Pulse không à, dùng N hay P về phần cơ bản thiết kế con đó thế nào mình cũng chịu hay là có liên quan đến giá cả hay không cũng k rõ, cơ bản trước đây BJT hay chơi mấy lạoi như N,P thì phải đúng cặp ( về phần điện tương đương nhau), để làm đc cái này chắc hơi bị khó -....., mà mấy thằng này chơi pulse vậy mắc chi chơi P và N cho mệt, chơi 1 lạoi thôi ( và thường mình thấy dùng N), rồi dùng cổng đảo bít phart là ok ( mua 1 lạoi số lượng nhiều cũng rẻ nữa)  :Big Grin: . Thêm nữa bên công suất nó có thêm mấy kỹ thuật điều khiển gì đấy ( như boostrap ..v.v.) dùng 1 lạoi cũng dễ thiết kế hơn, với là giờ đa số mấy con drvier nó thiết kế sẵn rồi, và là cứ 1 lạoi Fet(IGBT) thui, cứ thế mà mần. Về phần vì sao dùng 2 lạoi IGBT và FET thì mình chịu, chắc bọn này biểu nó thiết kế tốt, chọn thế cho nó kinh tế ( đọc datasheet thì thấy con IGBT thông số tốt hơn, chắc mắc hơn)  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> Em cũng chưa chơi điện cao áp thế này nhưng đoán là do con trên phải nối với 220v nên dùng IGBT, còn con dưới chỉ nối với GND nên dùng Mosfet ổn hơn.
> 
> Còn đương nhiên cầu H bi chừ thường thiết kế theo dạng 2 kênh N.


Dạ em théc méc chỗ cầu H dùng 2 con khác nhau thôi. Tra thông số thì lại không thấy giống nhau lắm.




> inverter 1 phase ra sin chuẩn , chạy online hay chạy offline vậy cụ kem


Cục này em chịu chưa tra manual cụ ạ. Nghe nói có cảm biến đồng pha rồi mới đóng điện vào lưới.




> đúng là đồ tàu, sơ đồ thì ghi là transistor thường mà lại đóng mosfet vs igbt vào, náo thật các bác nhỉ


Không biết thì dựa cột mà nghe nhé. Hàng Trung Quốc, sơ đồ là của Việt Nam.




> Cà rem théc méc là để tìm hỉu hay là để sữa nó, nếu để sữa  thì chắc k cần thắc mắc làm gì, nó đã chạy rồi và hư con nào thay con đó. Còn tìm hiểu thêm thì miềng cũng k rõ nhiều, đại khái về phần điện tử công suất nó cũng có nhiều cái phải tìm hiểu sâu, cơ bản điện tử công suất giờ nó không như xưa chủ yếu analog, giờ nó toàn chơi Pulse không à, dùng N hay P về phần cơ bản thiết kế con đó thế nào mình cũng chịu hay là có liên quan đến giá cả hay không cũng k rõ, cơ bản trước đây BJT hay chơi mấy lạoi như N,P thì phải đúng cặp ( về phần điện tương đương nhau), để làm đc cái này chắc hơi bị khó -....., mà mấy thằng này chơi pulse vậy mắc chi chơi P và N cho mệt, chơi 1 lạoi thôi ( và thường mình thấy dùng N), rồi dùng cổng đảo bít phart là ok ( mua 1 lạoi số lượng nhiều cũng rẻ nữa) . Thêm nữa bên công suất nó có thêm mấy kỹ thuật điều khiển gì đấy ( như boostrap ..v.v.) dùng 1 lạoi cũng dễ thiết kế hơn, với là giờ đa số mấy con drvier nó thiết kế sẵn rồi, và là cứ 1 lạoi Fet(IGBT) thui, cứ thế mà mần. Về phần vì sao dùng 2 lạoi IGBT và FET thì mình chịu, chắc bọn này biểu nó thiết kế tốt, chọn thế cho nó kinh tế ( đọc datasheet thì thấy con IGBT thông số tốt hơn, chắc mắc hơn)


Sửa thì thay phát rồi đo đạc xung quanh tí là xong anh ạ. Tại théc méc 2 con thông số chả giống nhau lắm lại mang dùng cầu H ý mà.

----------


## nhatson

cụ kem, con này có tính nag gì dặc biệt ko ah, hãng nào làm thế ah

----------


## nhatson

https://www.pes.ee.ethz.ch/uploads/t...PEL2013_01.pdf
theo tài liệu này thì để tăng hiệu năng, giảm công suất tiêu tán dùng đúng 2 con trong tbi của cụ kem ah

tbi5 của cụ kem mới nhỉ, tài liệu 2013 thôi


sơ đồ cụ kem giống cái này ko?

Inverter Topologies for 1~ Output
The first focus is in improving the efficiency of the mixed H-bridge (Fig. 13).
In the proposal in Fig. 13, the IGBTs are switched at the grid frequency (e.g. 50Hz) and the low side MOSFETs at a higher frequency of e.g. 16kHz PWM for a sinusoidal supply of the power. The simulation shows an EE of the inverter module of 99,2% at 2kW nominal power. MOSFETs cannot be used as high sides because of the slow intrinsic diode of the MOSFET.

http://www.powerguru.org/high-effici...olar-inverter/

----------

anhxco, Gamo, solero

----------

